# My Train Case: MAC <3er since Y2K **LOTS OF PICS**



## jilliandanica (Jul 22, 2007)

[10.30.07] Update coming soon.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 22, 2007)

I just love looking at other people's stuff.....and this is no exception. Very nice collection.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 22, 2007)

Very nice collection. What kind of case is that?


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tsukiyomi* 

 
_Very nice collection. What kind of case is that?_

 
Thanks! It's the Sephora Midnight Train Case.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 22, 2007)

WHOA BABY!! Awesome collection! Feel free to send some of those brushes my way, LOL!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_Thanks! It's the Sephora Midnight Train Case._

 
That's an awesome and witty name.


----------



## blondebunny76 (Jul 22, 2007)

That's quite a collection you have.


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## macface (Jul 23, 2007)

wow nice collection I also have the sephora traincase only the smaller version of that I forgot what is called.


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macface* 

 
_wow nice collection I also have the sephora traincase only the smaller version of that I forgot what is called._

 
Thanks! I had originally purchased the smaller version hoping that my collection would fit but I had to upgrade. I prefer the smaller one but eh..gotta make due.


----------



## alygolightly (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow! Awesome collection


----------



## macface (Jul 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_Thanks! I had originally purchased the smaller version hoping that my collection would fit but I had to upgrade. I prefer the smaller one but eh..gotta make due._

 
Yeah now I need another one because my stuff barely barely fit.


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alygolightly* 

 
_Wow! Awesome collection_

 
Thanks! It's rather small in comparison to the crazy ones I've seen on here but hopefully that'll change soon.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macface* 

 
_Yeah now I need another one because my stuff barely barely fit._

 
I hear ya! My traincase is looking pretty full already but the bigger train case I go the more encouraged I am to fill it


----------



## mzreyes (Jul 25, 2007)

0o00o0 very nice.. That azalea blush is so pretty! I need to get my butt down to a pro store immediatley!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_0o00o0 very nice.. That azalea blush is so pretty! I need to get my butt down to a pro store immediatley!_

 
Thanks! your collection has far more goodies than mine though! And yes, the azalea blush is super pretty! Its great as a eyeshadow too! My hauling has been crazy lately ever since South Coast turned into a Pro store


----------



## M.I.A. (Jul 26, 2007)

you have an amazing collection!
<3


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 27, 2007)

thanks again everyone! I'm working on a new storage plan and may have to give the train case the boot cause it can't hold all my stuff! I'll be updating soon =)


----------



## Hilly (Jul 27, 2007)

Your brush collection is huge!!! Love it all!!


----------



## Nicolah (Jul 27, 2007)

I am very jealous. You make me want to go buy some more, lol.


----------



## designstar (Jul 27, 2007)

very sexy collection <3


----------



## jannax212 (Jul 30, 2007)

I LOVE your collection!!!!


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 30, 2007)

very nice! some of your fluidlines look a little dry, just a suggestion: put a few drops of mixing medium water-based in them, to prevent further damage...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  hope it helps


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 30, 2007)

Question: how sheeer is dubonnet l/s ? It looks so good , but my concern would be that it might be to pigmented for my taste...( i love ruby woo/russian red, but looking for a sheer red) TIA


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_thanks again everyone! I'm working on a new storage plan and may have to give the train case the boot cause it can't hold all my stuff! I'll be updating soon =)_

 
I love MAC but their case really sucks, i love the big sephora case a million times better...just in ccase you were considering the splurge: it's much harder to organize stuff!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmenchi* 

 
_I love MAC but their case really sucks, i love the big sephora case a million times better...just in ccase you were considering the splurge: it's much harder to organize stuff!_

 
I'm loving my Sephora case too but it's annoying how the 4 telescoping trays don't extend all the way out so my 2 bottom trays are for things i don't use that often because it's hard to get to...I'm thinking of doing some plastic drawers or mesh baskets or something...i need something big enough to hold my ever-growing obsession haha


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 30, 2007)

yah, figured that it's hard to find pencils and stuff in the lower shelfs ,so i just put all my powders and mSfs there, so it's easier to see what's there. Just bigger objects....


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks! i reorganized my traincase and actually split up some stuff...now everything is much more comfortable =)


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmenchi* 

 
_very nice! some of your fluidlines look a little dry, just a suggestion: put a few drops of mixing medium water-based in them, to prevent further damage...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hope it helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My shade and macroviolet ones seem pretty dry but when I apply 'em they seem okay. I'll definitely look into that mixing medium suggestion! Thanks for the tip!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmenchi* 

 
_Question: how sheeer is dubonnet l/s ? It looks so good , but my concern would be that it might be to pigmented for my taste...( i love ruby woo/russian red, but looking for a sheer red) TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Dubonnet is an amplified so it's not really sheer but it's definitely lighter in feeling. HTH!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_thanks again everyone! I'm working on a new storage plan and may have to give the train case the boot cause it can't hold all my stuff! I'll be updating soon =)_

 
w
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




w! that's a pretty neat collections you have there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




keep posting


----------



## sarahx (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow! Very impressive collection :]


----------



## frocher (Aug 7, 2007)

Great collection I love all you brushes.


----------



## anjaok (Aug 7, 2007)

i'm so jealous! all the e/s!


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks everyone! I'll be posting an update soon...


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 15, 2007)

love's it!!


----------



## Rene (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice collection.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 16, 2007)

What an awesome collection!


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 16, 2007)

*Collection pics updated! More to come...*


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow. Love your collection and that traincase.


----------



## Miss_M (Aug 24, 2007)

Very impressive stash !!


----------



## StArCaNdY (Aug 30, 2007)

I loveeeee your collection! I want it!!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 30, 2007)

beautiful collection babe!!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Outstanding collection! I really, really need some of those paint pots, hehe!


----------

